# Rally/Banger Car Racing Pics 08 - WARNING lots of pics ...



## polymoog (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's a group of random pics from some events I visited in mid - late 2008. I know the colour is completely rubbish in some of them, (usually due to erroneous exposure and my PP attempts to rectify that) but any comments on subject, composition etc always welcome ...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18. I should have bought my grey filter much earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





Sorry if there are too many pics in this post ...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2009)

Some great shots, i love the sideways shots can i see a bit of flash ? last time you said about getting the flash out more often


----------



## stsinner (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome-what a bunch of junkers!!  Little European cars always crack me up, not that theere's anything wrong with them, but they're just so ugly most of the time..  We're just now figuring out in America that we need to downsize our cars.    That's funny as hell!  The rims on the car in 13 are hoot, as is the car in 23..  I wouldn't have that nice VW in with all those junkers..  I like your snaps-you got some real good action shots.  Good shutter speed, etc..


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

I love rally racing! Great shots!


----------



## polymoog (Jan 7, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Some great shots, i love the sideways shots can i see a bit of flash ? last time you said about getting the flash out more often



Thanks, actually these are older pics and I didn't use the flash with any of them ... but I may have PP'ed some of them to lighten up "the dark side" ;-) 

But I am determined to use the flash more this year (one of my many resolutions for 2009)


----------



## polymoog (Jan 7, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Awesome-what a bunch of junkers!!  Little European cars always crack me up, not that theere's anything wrong with them, but they're just so ugly most of the time..  We're just now figuring out in America that we need to downsize our cars.    That's funny as hell!  The rims on the car in 13 are hoot, as is the car in 23..  I wouldn't have that nice VW in with all those junkers..  I like your snaps-you got some real good action shots.  Good shutter speed, etc..



Thanks  Banger racing is the bottom (and cheapest) rung of motor racing so people often have little more than a moving chassis with an engine, always cool to see them try to straighten out major bodywork damage with big crowbars etc between rounds ;-)

The VW was not from the same competition as the junkers, that was from a town based rally event called Racing Special which is basically a timed stage held on a course mapped out on an industria estate with a couple of jumps added.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 7, 2009)

jlykins said:


> I love rally racing! Great shots!



Thanks


----------



## Wozza (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the action in 20 and 21 can really see the body roll and counter steer~!


----------



## polymoog (Jan 9, 2009)

Wozza said:


> I love the action in 20 and 21 can really see the body roll and counter steer~!



Thanks, I just wish I had got the backs of the cars a bit more in focus as well ...


----------



## SandShots (Jan 21, 2009)

man those are some beaters.
good shots.

what lens are u using for this type of action?


----------



## polymoog (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, I mostly used my Sigma 70-300 for these but the really close ones of the cars going past the barrier might have been with the Sigma 17-70, I'll have to dive into the archive to find that out ...


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jan 22, 2009)

19-21 are my favourites. that looks like a load of fun.


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 22, 2009)

smash to pass by the looks of it. awesome.


----------



## gracevalley (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice group of pictures. Just wondering how you got so many pics up on one post. I am new to this forum and was trying to post more than one pic and it just always displayed the last one that I inserted. Did you use the insert picture or can you copy and paste them directly.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments 

Gracevalley : I just copy and paste after writing the first link, just make sure your tags are valid and that they pair up, here's an example :

[img]http://www.polymoog.se/gold08/sat/sat031.jpg[/img]
[img]http://www.polymoog.se/gold08/sat/sat024.jpg[/img]

Which would result in :










Hope that helps


----------



## gracevalley (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks I will try that and post somemore photos.


----------

